# Sidewalks



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Just bought the perfect little sidewalk machine. Needs a few things but its on a trailer on the way home as we speak. Kubota Diesel. Any suggestions? 
It has down pressure on the blade. I actaully have a 4ft v blade already for it. Giddy up!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks like a nice setup. Good luck.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

thats is a nice set up. let me know how it works out for you. i wonder if its better than a snow blower...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Measured it still on the trailer, we will unload in the morning.
its got a 4ft front blade, tractor is 3ft wide but the fenders over the rear make it slightly a bit wider. its diesel, 4x4 and the blade has downpressure and is poweragle. I'll swap the blade out for something taller with more of a curve but keep the harness. 

4 forward gears, plus high and low. standard. foot and hand throttle
Its perfect for us cause our bobcat is too big for sidewalks and blowers are slow.

Im going to bulk mail the downtown strip to see if I can start getting business for just sidewalks. Around here no one wants to do sidewalks. 

I read a post on here about a kid using his atv and just doing sidewalks for $5 and laughed
then I read in the paper that the town is cutting back on sending out the sidewalk plows and homeowners are responsible for walks within 12 hours of a storm. BINGO. wont be $5 but once we got to ok on one job for all the walks and the plowing the purchase justified itself more then the new blower we just bought... lol paid $3500

I'll get more pics.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

You paid $3500 for a blower or that tractor in the picture? I would almost feel guilty to get that tractor for $3500. Well, maybe not. The seller always has the chance to say no. lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Paid $3500 for the tractor, front and rear blade and the little plow/disc. 
Been watching it for 4 months. listed at $4000.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a very nice set up. I look forward to being able to do something similiar when all of my sidewalks are close by right now it takes more time to unload the atv, drive the skid to and from the site or unload the blower than it does to just shovel the walks. Very nice and be sure to get some actions shots for us and let us know how it performs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Everything we do is in town. I have yet to "race" this machine but I think its pretty quick to get from place to place. We are thinking the best thing for us is to drive it around and to the walkways of all our commercial stuff and then for this machine to do all the residential that we have which is not about 20 drives. I really wish I could push something right now to see how it handles things. I have 3 commercial properties that are all on corner lots. This is a major money maker machine. 

I am thinking about bulk mailing all the places in between my big commercial lots. That way I can plow them on the way to the lots (on the way back actually) from our yard.

What would a normal homeowner pay to just have their city sidewalk done?
The cheapest drive way we have is $25 which is a double car wide, car and a half length and a small ramp before the sidewalk. 
$8 for a sidewalk? $12 with salt? I would really only want to do the sidewalks.
And the town nails you with a fine if you dont have it done within 12 hours of a storm. THere are lots of people that go to work and cant get it done and if they live where there is alot of foot traffic people complain or it gets packed and they cant clean it.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice perfect machine for a job i passed up on due to the amount of sidewalk work.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a good idea. seems like most homeowners would gladly pay 5-15 for sidewalks depending on size. im sure many even more. if you could get them right in a row, that would kick a**! like you said you have to drive on them anyway just put the plow down and now your making money while going from site to sight. with a small back blade on it or back blower that would probably be the cats meow for some real small city driveways where a truck really doesnt fit. Might even be able to think about using that machine to sub out for others lots to do there walks for them. might even try to put a rubber cutting edge on it so that the travel is smooth over uneven sidewalks. Good luck with it and I cant wait to see how it goes.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah i know the feeling mar4cars. bottom line is you just cant have too much equipment, especially when its the right piece for the job


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*anyone use this ever?*

I know its not really commercial grade, but it holds 25 gallons, and Im thinking about putting this on the back of the tractor, but still try to keep my back blade. 
They are about $500 but anything else is alot more and takes alot more product which I think would make me do wheelies! I carry the salt for my sidewalks now in a crib (se pic) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54935 behind the cab of the truck, and I know that 5 pails (25 gallons) goes along way on my sidewalks. THis would replace my crib and allow 1 machine to focus on 1 job vs, everyone going all over the place. It makes my operation completly more productive. ANyone every used this spreader? salt? sand?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

more pics. used it the other day.. what a machine. very happy


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

What a deal, I just bought a new 2320 Deere for sidewalks, cab, heat, & spreader on the back for $20,000. Good luch with it!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

snow game;647517 said:


> What a deal, I just bought a new 2320 Deere for sidewalks, cab, heat, & spreader on the back for $20,000. Good luch with it!


Wanna post a pic of the spreader I need ideas? Id like it to shoot over the back blade so I can do it all in one pass.

My heat is not working, I gotta read into that. Im only in it for about 2 hours, I can survive but I will fix it soon.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Machine is still at the dealer, the sander is made by land pride. Hopefully it will be ready before the holiday, Going to be close with shipping.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I just checked their web site, they only show a cheap plastic one, the one I purchased is steel, that hooks upto 3pt hitch


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I have been out 3 times with the tractor. Doing sidewalks. 

I have a salter rigged up over the back blade which is nice cause its adds a little bit of weight to the blade and scrapes well. The machine is pretty fast, I would say equal to a 2 speed skid. 

Few things I dont like. Although the blade on the front is nice cause it has down pressure, it raises and lowers so slow, and doesn't float and its hard to use on the sidewalks cause it will catch an edge. The back blade is what I use however I find it will catch here and there. Im not sure how to solve this cause I like the blade angled to move the snow however Im thinking maybe a shoe like a pusher shoe/ski on the one side would help the catching. Maybe I just cant have the salter. Not sure yet. 

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

do you have a heavy rubber edge on there??


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

midtownpc, try a shoe like a skate runner on both sides on the blade. It will ride over the cracks but still clean down good. I had a Kubota front mount mower with blade on it and the speed it moved didn't impress me either. I bought it just for resale so didn't get a chance to play with it. My old Ransomes had a couple of springs on the front and I think they helped to lift it quicker.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

andrewlawnrangr;671181 said:


> do you have a heavy rubber edge on there??


No rubber its a metal cutting edge, I could go with rubber I guess but I like how it scrapes


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

cantoo;671193 said:


> midtownpc, try a shoe like a skate runner on both sides on the blade. It will ride over the cracks but still clean down good. I had a Kubota front mount mower with blade on it and the speed it moved didn't impress me either. I bought it just for resale so didn't get a chance to play with it. My old Ransomes had a couple of springs on the front and I think they helped to lift it quicker.


I have a ransome also, but no cab. I remember those springs.
I like the ski runner idea. Like on a pusher box only on the back blade.


----------

